# Les examens pour lesquels j'ai tant révisé / révisés



## c1wang

Les examens pour lesquels j'ai tant révisé ont été annulés.
Les examens pour lesquels j'ai tant révisés ont été annulés.

Qui est correct? Merci.


----------



## Tyty

Avec l'auxiliaire avoir, le verbe s'accorde avec le COD, si celui ci est avant le sujet, donc la deuxième proposition est juste


----------



## VictaHeri

That looks right to me, but you should probably check with someone else first!
That's right!-- you need the accord du participe passé here, since you have a subordinate clause that modifies "examens"-- masc. pl.


----------



## Schopenhauer

Tyty is quite right


----------



## c1wang

Merci les deux pour les réponses.


----------



## tiger44

je me demande si ce n'est pas la première

si c'était "les examens que j'ai tant révisés" pas de doute
mais la ... "pour lesquels"... moi je mettrais "é" mais bon...


----------



## Tyty

Aller, une petite explication peut être ?

Je prend un exemple :
_J’ai fait quelques propositions que la direction a *acceptées.*_
 
*Donc ici nous avons :


*Les examens pour lesquels j'ai tant *révisés* ont été annulés.

Il suffit de se dire "pourquoi est-ce que j'ai tant révisé ?" pour les examens, donc pluriel,
Ou pour la première "qu'est ce que la direction a accepté ?" mes propositions, donc pluriel.

Vois-tu ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Les examens pour lesquels j'ai tant révisé ont été annulés.
Les examens pour lesquels j'ai tant révisés ont été annulés.

The right one is correct because in your sentences 'les examens' is not a DIRECT object of 'réviser', it is introduced by a preposition and so the verb does never agree with them. 

Les examens que j'ai passés étaient difficiles. 
Then, as les examens is the direct object of passer and as it is located before the verb, then you agree the verb with them. 
Hope it is clearer. Indirect object are a common source of mistake for verb agreements.


----------



## VictaHeri

Mais les examens ne sont pas révisés-- on a étudié/révisé pour eux.  Dans ce cas-là, on ne fait pas l'accord; en général, si le participe passé n'est pas l'objet direct, on ne fait pas l'accord, donc c'est probable que tiger44 a raison.


----------



## Tyty

Ah, oui autant pour moi, je suis allé un peu vite, effectivement ca doit être la première phrase ... Désolé de vous avoir induit en erreur ...

Juste à titre indicatif, ça devient un verbe transitif du coup ?


----------



## tiger44

voila c'est ce que je pensais mais que je n'arivait pas à dire^^


----------



## VictaHeri

Tyty said:


> Juste à titre indicatif, ça devient un verbe transitif du coup ?


 
Désolée, mais que veut dire cela?  Est-ce que vous demandez si "réviser" peut devenir un verbe transitif?


----------



## tilt

Tyty, I'm sorry but you're wrong. Moon Palace's explanations are the ones to remember: _pour _is the preposition that makes _examen _an indirect object.

C1Wang, the title of your thread should be _Il s'agit de grammaire_.


----------



## Tyty

Yes, i've seen i'm wrong, i said so in my last post.

Et oui je demande si réviser n'est pas transitif par rapport aux examens, est ce que dans c'est dans ce genre de situation que le verbe s'apelle comme ça ?


----------



## c1wang

tilt said:


> Tyty, I'm sorry but you're wrong. Moon Palace's explanations are the ones to remember: _pour _is the preposition that makes _examen _an indirect object.
> 
> C1Wang, the title of your thread should be _Il s'agit de grammaire_.


Ah, thank you so very much. Oui, il s'agit DE. Merci !


----------



## VictaHeri

Non, il ne l'est pas, comme c'est une préposition qui crée le rapport, et pas un verbe transitif.  On ne peut pas dire "je révise l'examen" sans changer complètement le sens (je ne suis pas sûr si cela même existe).  On a absolument besoin du mot "pour" ici.
Cependant, on peut dire
1. Je lui écrit (objet indirect-- j'écrit *à *lui)
2. J'écrit *une nouvelle* (objet direct)
Donc, on voit que le verbe "écrire" marche à la fois comme un verbe transitif et un verbe intransitif.

Est-ce que c'est plus claire.


----------



## sirine2

bonsoir,

Merci moon palace pour cette explication. J'étais persuadée qu'il fallait mettre un s. Et merci à c1wang d'avoir ouvert le thread.


----------



## c1wang

Donc, la conclusion... ?

Votre pauvre amie l'étrangère, 
c1wang


----------



## Tyty

Victaheri, je crois qu'un verbe transitif peut etre présent s'il y a un préposition, ce sera un verbe transitif indirect. Mais c'est pas grave l'important c'est que vous ayez corrigé.

Conclusion, c'est la première phrase, encore désolé.


----------



## sirine2

la conclusion c1wang, c'est révisé sans s comme il a été si bien expliqué plus haut.


----------



## c1wang

Million remerciements à tous mes amis au wordreference. -Wendy Wang


----------



## tilt

VictaHeri said:


> Cependant, on peut dire
> 1. Je lui écri*s* (objet indirect-- j'écrit àlui)
> 2. J'écri*s* une nouvelle (objet direct)
> Donc, on voit que le verbe "écrire" marche à la fois comme un verbe transitif et un verbe intransitif.
> 
> Est-ce que c'est plus *clair*.


_Écrire _est transitif dans les deux exemples que tu donnes !
Transitif indirect dans le premier cas, et direct dans le second.
Il y a cependant moyen d'utiliser _écrire _intransitivement en disant simplement: _j'écris_.


----------



## ChiMike

tilt said:


> _Écrire _est transitif dans les deux exemples que tu donnes !
> Transitif indirect dans le premier cas, et direct dans le second.
> Il y a cependant moyen d'utiliser _écrire _intransitivement en disant simplement: _j'écris_.


 
Faut pas tout confondre.

Écrire est toujours un verbe transitif, quoiqu'il peut être employé, comme vous l'avez démontré, de façon absolue (voir TLF1 - en ligne).

Puis, un verbe transitif indirect ne peut pas être employé (dans le même sens) avec un objet direct: Cela nuit à la santé (non pas: cela nuit la santé : It harms your health, en anglais, où le verbe est transitif direct) ou "J'obéis à mes parents" (et non pas: j'obéis mes parents : I obey my parents, où, encore une fois, le verbe anglais est transitif direct).

L'emploi du verbe reviser (réviser) dans la phrase donnée comme exemple est transitif - et transitif direct. On a simplement omis l'objet direct (Les examens pour lesquels j'ai tant revisé [les points mentionnés pendant les conférences] ont été annulés), tout comme, en écrivant: "Je lui écris" on omet l'objet direct (une lettre, une facture, une traduction, etc.). Le verbe ne devient pas, par ce procédé, transitif indirect. 

J'insiste un peu parce qu'il est important que nous, les anglophones, nous efforcions de nous rappeler des verbes français qui sont vraiment transitifs indirects - parce que, comme remarqué ci-dessus, ils sont souvent transitifs directs en anglais.


----------

